# Help with my rig building shopping list



## rhetoric (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm hoping to get to Bass Pro this weekend down in Charlotte and want to get a few supplies to begin building my own surf rigs. I've been reading some threads here about building them and have started to put a list together of the most commonly needed items. Here is my shopping list so far. Since I'm on a tight budget, I don't know how many of these I'll be able to get, so I put the most important stuff, as I understand it, at the top. I have a couple questions below it.

_Required stuff:_
50 - 60# test mono leader
100# barrel swivels (size 10)
Circle Hooks of various sizes - from 2/0 to 4/0?
Egg, pyramid, bank sinkers of varying weights from 4 - 6 oz

_Optional stuff for different rigs:_
Beads
3 way swivels
Crimps and crimping tool
Bait Clips
Impact shields
Snap-swivels
Sliding snap-swivel for fish finder
Split rings
Floats

1. Do I need smaller or larger hooks too? We'll probably be casting 50 - 100 yds out...

2. Should I just stick to circle hooks or will I have problems hooking some types of fish with them?

3. On the store bought rigs, they have floats at the hooks. Yet the sites I've been sent to about rig building don't show putting any floats on. What do you think?

4. Is there a reason to tie your sinker on rather than using a snap-swivel?

5. What other items should I add to the list?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

What are you fishing for? The key to successful rig tying is being able to tailor your rigs for the fish you're aiming to catch. Start simple, and work your way up. Forget all of the other stuff, just grab some good swivels, some good coastlock snap swivels (if you're going to use pyramid sinkers in the surf), a couple of quarter-pound spools of Trilene Big Game in 40-60lb, and some hooks of your choice (again, tailored to your intended catch). 

The above listed items will get you through 90% of the fishing situations you're likely to encounter. Also, learn to tie good knots; no need to learn many, just a couple and tie them well. I'd suggest the uni knot and the surgeon's loop. The uni knot can be used for pretty much any line to terminal tackle connection (ie from line to: hook, swivel, lure, sinker, etc) and the surgeon's loop ties a loop for you to loop on terminal tackle (ie the bottom loop for a sinker in a two hook dropper rig). 

Hope this helps


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

rhetoric said:


> I'm hoping to get to Bass Pro this weekend down in Charlotte and want to get a few supplies to begin building my own surf rigs. I've been reading some threads here about building them and have started to put a list together of the most commonly needed items. Here is my shopping list so far. Since I'm on a tight budget, I don't know how many of these I'll be able to get, so I put the most important stuff, as I understand it, at the top. I have a couple questions below it.
> 
> _Required stuff:_
> 50 - 60# test mono leader
> ...



if your fishing for stripers and drum i would move up to 130lb leader, 150lb barrel swivel, 12/0-14/0 circle hooks and 8oz storm sinkers. also use about 15feet 40lb mono for a shock leader. the floats for the store bought rigs are to keep your rig away from the crabs.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

You don't need all that stuff. Keep it simple at first then buy what you NEED. Check yer email...


----------



## whitefeather010 (Jun 4, 2009)

SteveZ said:


> You don't need all that stuff. Keep it simple at first then buy what you NEED. Check yer email...


Just wondering if that email contained the "items that I need" list. If so, I would love to get a copy as well. (Just starting out and don't know what I'm doing yet)


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I have no idea what I told the other fellow but it is not complicated. What AtlantaKing said is right on. The only thing I might add is if you are fishing in the summer months you'll be fishing for smaller stuff & might want to pick up a few pretied rigs from a local bait shop. You'll wanna talk to 'em anyway...

Practically neighbors, we are...if ya ever come over the mtn we oughta split a cup of coffee & talk fishin' for a spell.


----------



## whitefeather010 (Jun 4, 2009)

will do steveZ, thanks for the advice too.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Good advice from these folks - keepin it simple at first. AK is right-on with the Big Game - not too pricey and does the job well. 



rhetoric said:


> . . . . 3. On the store bought rigs, they have floats at the hooks. Yet the sites I've been sent to about rig building don't show putting any floats on. What do you think? . . . .


I keep 3-4 packs of small, cheap cigar floats in my bag for carolina rigging for flounder. I like to hook mud minnows in the tail, which makes them swim more downward. The floats on there (I use the red ones or red with white) I believe works both as an attractant and helps keep the minnow up off the bottom a little (away from weeds and grasses if I'm fishing in an inlet or channel). If I tie up some C-Rigs in advance, I usually put the little bobbers on about half of them.

I've seen the "bluefish rigs" with the bigger cigar floats on there, but it's been my experience that blues will bite anything and don't need an attractant.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Optional stuff for different rigs:

Beads
3 way swivels
Crimps and crimping tool
Bait Clips
Impact shields
Snap-swivels
Sliding snap-swivel for fish finder
Split rings
Floats


Don't need

Impact shields
Snap-swivels
3 way swivels
Crimps and crimping tool
Split rings

1. Do I need smaller or larger hooks too? 
Circle Hooks of various sizes - from 2/0 to 4/0?

I'd go up to at least a 9/0 in a circle hook


4. Is there a reason to tie your sinker on rather than using a snap-swivel?
Don't us a snap swivel just tie a loop with a surgeons loop at the end of certain rigs. Using a fish finder rig or a Carolina rig you won’t need the loop as these rigs have a devise or is threaded on to the main line.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

well I can't speak for the area you guys fish, but I agree with Fishman here. LESS IS MORE. I can only speak for myself and what I use. The rigs I make are site specific, that is to say the rig is for the area I fish. For example, there are certain areas here that I fish for striper and I use 24-26 inches of 100lb leader with an 8/0-10/0 circle hook and I run a line finder on the rig itself. I'll post some pics later. This has worked well for me when I have been able to get out.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Good point RD I will try attics from other areas or regions but for the most parts the rigging and attics are the same.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep this is true. I used to use the standard 36 inch leader but a buddy of mine told me to shorten it up a bit which I did. I was using 50lb and 60lb mono or flouro when I could afford it. I found that the rig could handle the fish but was chaffing and breaking dur to the structure, broken shells, rocks and such in the area. I bumped it up to 80lb and 100lb mono and it has worked well for me. I still get the chaffing but it takes longer to break.


----------

